# hyd pump



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi Has anyone recently had a hyd pump rebuilt. If so about what did it cost I have a ih 244 and i think it needs a new one. Caseih wants 750.00 new. Thats kindof expensive i think. oh im not sure if im in the right forum or not.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't worry,Kitz,I'll move it to Case/IH,for you.
$750 for a hydro pump,though is pretty normal. The ones on the Toro Z-masters are $600 .


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

$750.00 welcome to hydraulics..
Cheers.


----------

